# Hudson Valley Playdate?



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Would there be interest in an Upstate New York Playdate? Nancy (Henry's Mom) has a beautiful large fenced in yard that would be the perfect place for bunch of fun lovin' Hav's to RLH all afternoon. 

We were thinking September/October time. She has an in ground pool in the yard and we were trying to figure out if it would be better to do a playdate with the pool still open or once the cover is on.

We are in New Paltz, NY which is 90 minutes north of NYC and 90 minutes south of Albany. Just a few minutes off the thruway.

If there's interest, we'll set something up.

Ivy & Nancy


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Bump. Anybody? Sniff.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, it's a little more of a drive to New Paltz than to Laurie's. Also, if it's on a Saturday, I would have to try to get the day off. So, I'm game if everything works out with work, the weather, etc.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

I'd be interested. Dickson needs to meet more of his 'own' kind!!! Of course I haven't spoken to DH about it, but then I could always drive up with my two furballs. My two don't know anything about pools. When I take them to the beach, they run away from the ocean. Dickson loves water though, mainly through sprinkler systems or the hose. Luna doesn't like to get her feet wet. September/October is a nice time of the year. I know that Laurie in NJ does hers usually in October before Halloween.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We could pick a Sunday in early September. Let me talk with Nancy and see about a date that works for her. This way it won't interfere with Laurie's playdate in October. I'm sure this one will be a little smaller given our location further north.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes, it will be a drive for me, but getting to NJ can take about the same amount of time when you're on the Belt Parkway!!! I'd be coming from Long Island, too!


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I would try to come . . .


----------

